# Found - Rapid Air part - Clear Creek green bridge



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I found a part that goes to a Rapid Air. I found it at the pullover below Rigor Mortis on Clear Creek. If it is yours, let me know: [email protected]

The eddies on Clear Creek are full of carnage parts and pieces. As much outfitting foam as you can carry and the Clear Creek rafting company is probably getting short on paddles, judging from the number of blue and yellow paddles I've seen between Kermits and town.


----------

